# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Υπολογισμός Μετασχηματιστή (exe.)

## moutoulos

Βρήκα ένα ωραίο προγραμματάκι για υπολογισμό μετασχηματιστή, 
για dowload (περίπου 1.1mB) εδώ.

----------

abet (08-10-11), 

patent61 (30-03-12), 

tmaik (17-09-15)

----------


## Επιστήμων

Φαίνεται όντως πολύ καλό !   :Very Happy:  

Και μιας και το 'φερε η κουβέντα να ρωτήσω απο που μπορεί να βρεί
κανείς χάλκινο σύρμα ? 
Παλιότερα είχα φάει τον τόπο (Σέρρες κυρίως) και δεν έβρισκα πουθενά.
Εννοώ αυτά τα καρούλια που έχουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι .
Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει παραγγελλία απο έμπορο τελικά ?   :frown:

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Φαίνεται όντως πολύ καλό !   
> 
> Και μιας και το 'φερε η κουβέντα να ρωτήσω απο που μπορεί να βρεί
> κανείς χάλκινο σύρμα ? 
> Παλιότερα είχα φάει τον τόπο (Σέρρες κυρίως) και δεν έβρισκα πουθενά.
> Εννοώ αυτά τα καρούλια που έχουν οι ηλεκτρολόγοι .
> Μήπως πρέπει να γίνει παραγγελλία απο έμπορο τελικά ?



Η MARCONIσα στην στοά Καπλανίδη δεν έχει;; (μήπως έχει κλείσει το μαγαζί και δεν το ξέρω)

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το μαγαζί δεν έχει κλείσει αλλά δε νομίζω να πουλάει σύρμα . Λές ???  :Very Happy:

----------


## hlektrologos000

πολυ καλο το προγραμμα αν και δεν το δοκιμασα .......μηπως εχεις και κανενα για *τοροιδη* ...?
Με την συχνοτητα λειτουργειας τι γινετε..?..την υπολογιζει καπως - φαινετε πουθενα στο προγραμμα..?

Εγω για συρμα πηγαινω σε εναν που κανει περιελιξεις μοτερ και μου δινει ..μικρες ποσοτητες ομως ,αμα του ζητησω κουλουρα δεν ξερω αν θα μου δωσει

----------


## Killo_Watt

Εγώ σύρμα έχω πάρει από πολλά μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά στην Αθήνα…

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

> Το μαγαζί δεν έχει κλείσει αλλά δε νομίζω να πουλάει σύρμα . Λές ???



Εγώ πάντως που χρειάστηκα για πηνεία ταλάντωσης πρίν απο μερικά χρόνια εκεί εύρισκα και μάλιστα σε μεγάλη γκάμα διατομών

----------


## Danza

Και ο Τριδήμας στη Ν.φιλαδέλφεια έχει συρμα αν θυμαμαι καλά. μονο που ειναι σε συσκευασία σαν το καλάι νομίζω

----------


## kostas30

Tο προγραμμα αυτο το δουλευω αρκετα χρονια  ειναι αρκετα καλο. τωρα για συρματα θα πατε οπου κανουν περιεληξεις σε μοτερ κ μετ/στες   η οπου πουλανε τετοια ειδη π.χ ο σαρρης στην ρετσινα στον πειραια εχει τα παντα  οπως  πυρηνες  μονοτικα χαρτια κ συρματα  :Wink:

----------


## glegolas

μήπως μπόρει κάποιος να το ξανα ανεβάσει γιατι δεν δουλέβει το link??

----------


## babisko

> μήπως μπόρει κάποιος να το ξανα ανεβάσει γιατι δεν δουλέβει το link??



Κατέβασέ το από εδώ: http://rapidshare.com/files/1840354/...mer01.zip.html

----------


## Panoss

Ρώτησα Μεταξουργείο, 30 μέτρα από το σταθμό του Μετρό.
Μετασχηματιστής (τροφοδοσίας) 18 βολτ, 4 Αμπέρ.
Υλικά:    13 με 15 ευρώ
Έτοιμος: 18 ευρώ
Στο Φανό που χα ρωτήσει, 18 βολτ, 5 Αμπέρ το χε 17 ευρώ.

Άρα δε συμφέρει να πάρεις τα υλικά και να τον φτιάξεις, εκτός και αν υπάρχει μαγαζί με καλύτερες τιμές. Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## PCMan

Έχω το πρόγραμμα εδώ και 3 μήνες αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει..
Ας πούμε ότι θέλω να φτιάξω έναν μετασχηματιστή 2x47v 400va, τι θα βάλω σε κάθε κουτάκι?

Επίσης, πόσο θα μου βγεί αν τον πάρω έτοιμο?

----------


## yorgos

Τώρα εχει πάει εδώ:

http://www.hw.cz/Teorie-a-praxe/Soft...-si-trafo.html

 :Cool:

----------


## leosedf

Τώρα έχει πάει και εδώ
http://www.hlektronika.gr/pafiledb/p...ion=file&id=59 
 :Smile:

----------


## babisko

> Έχω το πρόγραμμα εδώ και 3 μήνες αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πως δουλεύει..
> Ας πούμε ότι θέλω να φτιάξω έναν μετασχηματιστή 2x47v 400va, τι θα βάλω σε κάθε κουτάκι?
> 
> Επίσης, πόσο θα μου βγεί αν τον πάρω έτοιμο?



Μια και ξεθάφτηκε το post.

Αφού εγκαταστήσεις και τρέξεις το πρόγραμμα, θα σου εμφανιστει το παρακάτω  παράθυρο

Εκεί θα βάλεις πρώτα την διατομή του πυρήνα στα πεδία που λέει Square Dimension of the core, φροντίζοντας όσο είναι δυνατόν να έχεις τετράγωνο πυρήνα, έτσι ώστε να πετύχεις την ισχύ που χρειάζεσαι. Στην περίπτωσή σου θέλεις 400W, άρα βάζεις 45Χ45 milimetes που σου δίνουν περίπου 410W.
Αριστερά στο input βάζεις την τάση του πρωτεύοντος, 230V και πατάς δίπλα το ADD. Η τιμή 230V προστίθεται στο κουτάκι από κάτω.
Μετά στην δεξιά πλευρά, δίνεις τις τάσεις των δευτερευόντων που χρειάζεσαι και την ένταση για το καθένα και πατάς το κουμπάκι ADD για κάθε δευτερεύον που θέλεις που βρίσκεται δίπλα. Στην περίπτωσή σου καταχωρείς δυο τυλίγματα των 47V και 3500mA το καθένα και πατάς το κουμπάκι calculate. Τότε στο πεδίο Current Power θα σου εμφανίσει την συνολική ισχύ που θα έχει ο Μ/Σ σου με τα στοιχεία που του έδωσες. Αν ξεπεράσεις την ισχύ που καθορίζεται από τις διαστάσεις του πυρήνα που έδωσες στην αρχή, τότε σου εμφανίζει μήνυμα λάθους και το πεδίο MAX POWER γίνεται κόκκινο, που σημαίνει ότι ο πυρήνας δεν μπορεί να δώσει την απαιτούμενη ισχύ και πρέπει να τροποποιηθεί, να αυξηθεί.
Στο κάτω μέρος σου δίνει τον αριθμό των σπειρών και την διατομή του σύρματος για κάθε τύλιγμα.

Τώρα, πόσο θα σου κοστίσει, δεν γνωρίζω, όπως επίσης δεν γνωρίζω και αν σε συμφέρει να τον κατασκευάσεις μόνος σου αγοράζοντας τα υλικά.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα, έστω και αργά.

----------


## PCMan

OK. Ευχαριστώ, αν και δεν νομίζω να συμφαίρει να τον φτιάξω μόνος μου.. 
Στο κάτω κάτω δίνω 10€ παραπάνω και κάνω την δουλειά μου  :Smile:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το λίνκ δεν δουλεύει!!!  :Confused1:   :Unsure:

----------


## ALAMAN

OK το βρήκα!!!
Τί ακριβώς είναι το "square dimension of the core" που έχει δεξιά πάνω???

----------


## babisko

> OK το βρήκα!!!
> Τί ακριβώς είναι το "square dimension of the core" που έχει δεξιά πάνω???



Είναι οι διαστάσεις του πυρήνα του Μ/Σ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το δεξί ή το αριστερό σχήμα???

----------


## babisko

Και στα δυο σχήματα, η διατομή του πυρήνα είναι η επιφάνεια με τις άσπρες και μαύρες κουκκίδες.

----------


## Ηλιας Α

*Γρηγόρη (moutoulos) .*

  Καλησπέρα .
  Δεν ανοίγει το συνημμένο, επίσης νομίζω και στο παρελθόν είχα προσπαθήσει αλλά δε…………

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Τώρα εχει πάει εδώ:
> 
> http://www.hw.cz/Teorie-a-praxe/Soft...-si-trafo.html



 
Ηλία Α

Απο εδώ κατέβασε το .. :Smile:

----------

Ηλιας Α (19-01-11)

----------


## moutoulos

Το προγραμματάκι βρίσκεται στο Διάφορα Προγράμματα του forum. 
Συγκεκριμένα είναι το Transformer Calculator.

----------

Ηλιας Α (19-01-11)

----------


## Johnbest

> Το προγραμματάκι βρίσκεται στο Διάφορα Προγράμματα του forum. 
> Συγκεκριμένα είναι το Transformer Calculator.



Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------

moutoulos (29-03-12)

----------

